# Tescos Bird Seed.



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Birds do not like Tescos Birdseed and I bought a huge bag of it. The ring necked doves do their best to help me out and the starlings do a bit as well but I think I am going to have to ditch it. What the birds do like is those things that look like frozen small worms. They love them and starling cleared a whole box in one morning so I am not sure I can afford that any more.

The balls of fat are popular with most birds but it does not come across as a healthy diet for them.

Any advice for quality bird seed for recessionary times. I thank you peoples.

p.s. Google chrome is crap on this website. Letters of some words don't arrive until you have nearly finished. It's like typing with white ink.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I know what you mean. Birds can be so choosey I took an old bird out last night and she ate a dirty great steak.

Dave P


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Despite being fat, ugly, bald and broke I seem to have lost my touch with the opposite sex and to be honest, I cannot remember why I needed them in the first place.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*bird seed*

I have the same trouble with a old trout dave :lol: .

Pusser,They say that you are only as old as the woman you feel 
but i,m sure that you will beable to rise to the occasion :lol:

Take care Les :wink: :wink:


----------



## Chester2 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Bird Seed*

I find that sunflower hearts always go down well..... no husks or waste either.

Not sure they are the cheapest option though. (cheap cheap!)

Erica


----------

